# Lully Turkish March piano



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

I have just posted a piano version of Lully's Turkish March (written for the french king Louis XIV in the Moliere piece: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme):






Give me your impressions please'


----------

